# Dubai Courts and Power of Attorney



## WGretzky

Hello All,
New to this forum, need some info so thought I would try here. Im from Canada so getting this info here is difficult.

When someone presents a power of attorney to the dubai courts, do the courts keep the original power of attorney? or is it given back?


Thanks,
W


----------



## AquaholicH20

Hi WGretzky,

Pretty much sure that you have to actually acquire a power of attorney from the UAE itself, only a UAE power of attorney would be valid in the UAE.


----------



## indoMLA

WGretzky said:


> Hello All,
> New to this forum, need some info so thought I would try here. Im from Canada so getting this info here is difficult.
> 
> When someone presents a power of attorney to the dubai courts, do the courts keep the original power of attorney? or is it given back?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> W


Please clarify some points:
- Did someone give you the power of attorney? If so, then you can't enforce a Canadian power of attorney here in the UAE. They will not recognize it. 
- Did you give someone else power of attorney? If so, then why do you have the document. The original document should remain with the agent (the person to whom you issued the power of attorney to). You should have had two copies notarized with the original going to the agent and the copy being retained by you in case your agent loses his/her copy. 

To answer your question, my assumption (as common in any legal proceeding) is if you present the original copy of the power of attorney to the court then the court should return the original to you barring any issues that require the court to hold on to it. Issues can be that multiple agents come forward and present valid power of attorneys, the court will need to decide which one takes precedence. Again, as state above, a Canadian Power of Attorney will not be enforced here in Dubai, but the Canadian Embassy can.

Good Luck.


----------



## marc

a Canadian POA will need to go to the Ministry Of Foreign affairs (Bur Dubai) to be attested, they will not keep the original or take a copy, please make sure that it has been notarized by a Canadian Notory Public where it was issued and then sent to the UAE Embassy in Canada wherever that may be. 

154 AED - Ministry Of Foreign Affairs attesting fee

When you make a new POA at the Dubai Courts you will have 3 copies, 1 for the courts which they will keep, and 2 others, 1 for the person giving the power and the other for the person receiving the power. 

200 AED - Typing
60 AED - Notarizing 


Hope this helps, If you need anymore information let me know, I do these every day!


----------



## WGretzky

Thanks all for the replies. I will clarify the situation. I realize that eventually I may require legal advice. however, I just want to familiarize myself with Dubai court system. The POA has already been submitted in Dubai Court. We only notorized, legalized one copy which was sent to the "attorney". The "attorney" attended court with the POA. I recently met the "attorney" to ask for the POA back and he claimed that the court kept the POA. I have no idea whether this was the case. Another question that pops up is that - is there public record of hearings, etc in dubai court? In Canada, you can request judgements, etc as they are a matter of public record. Im not sure about dubai. The POA was created in Canada, authenticized and notorized, sent to the foreign affairs dept in Canada, and finally legalized by the UAE embassy here. The judge accepted it. 

Again, only thing i would like to know is that is it policy for the court to keep the POA? Do they give a copy to the attorney if they do? 

Hope this clears the situation up a little.

Thanks again!!!
W


----------



## WGretzky

Any more input? 
Thanks again for the assistance,
W


----------



## Feee

Hi Marc,

Can you please tell me what documents you need to take to set up the POA? and can you still do this if the prson is not in the country?

Thanks
Fee





marc said:


> a Canadian POA will need to go to the Ministry Of Foreign affairs (Bur Dubai) to be attested, they will not keep the original or take a copy, please make sure that it has been notarized by a Canadian Notory Public where it was issued and then sent to the UAE Embassy in Canada wherever that may be.
> 
> 154 AED - Ministry Of Foreign Affairs attesting fee
> 
> When you make a new POA at the Dubai Courts you will have 3 copies, 1 for the courts which they will keep, and 2 others, 1 for the person giving the power and the other for the person receiving the power.
> 
> 200 AED - Typing
> 60 AED - Notarizing
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, If you need anymore information let me know, I do these every day!


----------



## bassemfg

*Document template*

anyone has the template for a UAE Power of Attorney that I can file in the USA and attest at their embassy

Thanks!


----------



## newruparel

*Hello*

We need to prepare authority letter. We want to start business in dubai. Indian proprietor. He wants to give power of authority to another Indian who is not staying in Dubai. Both are Indian citizens. After demise of the owner of dubai business, there can be any problem? He is 65. We want all should automatically be transferred to Indian power of attorney holder without any legal work.

Is this possible? Power of attorney can be irrevocable? 

Please reply. If you are doing this, let us know your fees and total expenditure.



marc said:


> a Canadian POA will need to go to the Ministry Of Foreign affairs (Bur Dubai) to be attested, they will not keep the original or take a copy, please make sure that it has been notarized by a Canadian Notory Public where it was issued and then sent to the UAE Embassy in Canada wherever that may be.
> 
> 154 AED - Ministry Of Foreign Affairs attesting fee
> 
> When you make a new POA at the Dubai Courts you will have 3 copies, 1 for the courts which they will keep, and 2 others, 1 for the person giving the power and the other for the person receiving the power.
> 
> 200 AED - Typing
> 60 AED - Notarizing
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, If you need anymore information let me know, I do these every day!


----------



## hfzk82

*power attorney*

I am in pakistan. I had my case judgement in dubai court on 23 dec 2014. I came to pakistan without final judment copy. I need copy in pakistan. i can not go to uae. if i want to give power attorney to some relative in uae , then how i can give? please can anyone guidance?


----------

